# Menard's Impact on Our O-Gauge Hobby



## Guest (Jan 1, 2017)

It was probably the biggest O-Gauge news in 2016, and will be equally or more profound in 2017. I believe the impact can only be described as HUGE.

To say that the big three O-Gauge train manufactures have not felt the Menard's pinch would be a total misrepresentation. Menard's is making very affordable product that the market can't seem to get enough of. I wonder what is being said behind closed doors at the big three's board rooms. 

What do you think? Do you agree with me that Menard's impact on our hobby has been very dramatic? It will be interesting to learn your thoughts. This is one place you can express your thoughts without worrying about someone behind closed doors hitting the big delete button. Great to be an MTF member.


----------



## Marklx200 (Jun 14, 2015)

I agree with you 100%. I also wonder if some day they start making locomotives. Perhaps an entry level conventional diesel and grow from there. I know it's not a simple or inexpensive thing to do. It would be neat if they did. That would make the big guys nervous. It would grow the hobby which would be the best part.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2017)

I think Menards will have a major impact on the big 3. Maybe they already have. Right now they are only making freight cars, buildings, vehicles and track but if they start to offer switches, passenger cars and locomotives they could take a very big bite out of the big 3's sales. I'm excited to see what Menards will be making this year.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Much too early to tell. If I were to make a guesstimate I would say that Menard's total 3-rail (track, cars, vehicles and buildings) sales amount to *about 1%* of the total dollars in 3-rail (all items) revenue.

In 2-3 years that may climb to perhaps 5% of sales. At that point the Big 3 may take a glance in their direction.

Till then... YAWN


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Personally I don't think anyone is getting rich off rolling stock. And as I've mentioned before right now they are just the proverbial fly in the ointment.

As mentioned already, locomotives is going to be the game changer.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Maybe so, but I bought 15 cars and 2 buildings last year that I was not planning to purchase. And the freebies.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have around sixty Menard's freight cars of various types, as well as a bunch of the diecast vehicles, so they've made a small dent here.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I have not purchased any cars other than Menards in the past year. I like GRJ have a large quantity of Menards items.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_I doubt they will get into any motorized units. With those you have a lot more problems with warranty and reliability. 
The rolling stock and buildings are sell and gone. If something is wrong, just replace it, ( and they have a great return/warranty policy ) no service dept. needed. Thus less overhead. 
They do a great job with the part of the market they have chosen to be in...._


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

Interesting question. 
I was just at Menards earlier today, and went down the train aisle. Very little had changed since the shelves were stocked before Thanksgiving.

I don't know how many people outside the train forums buy their products. The full shelves on Jan. 1 tell me that not very many. Menards train products are very popular on the forums, and that might raise an eyebrow at the "big 3", and Lionel seems to have responded with cheap postwar-style gondolas, and possibly the former Weaver cars, but I think the entry level starter set market is gone, which is where Menards cars really shine. 

Lionel still retains their collector status on entry level items, but MTH and Atlas really aren't marketing entry level items anymore, in my opinion. I would think Williams would be hurt the most by Menards, but their business model concerning O-gauge trains is most confusing at best. 

Again, in my opinion, Menards has shown us what entry level rolling stock really costs. Even if they copied the AMT/KMT/Williams cars, they may have had to produce the tooling to manufacture them and can still sell them with nice graphics at $20.00 each. 6464 tooling was paid for long ago, and the price is double. I doubt these cars are "loss-leaders" for Menards. They're making a profit, just not as much as Lionel or MTH. Obviously, I could be completely wrong. 

I think Menards filled a vacancy in the entry level market that the other manufacturer's abandoned, or at least Lionel and MTH did, and seems Williams may have as well. Do they want that market back? Time will tell, but I'm guessing not. Entry level items haven't done very well in the last decade. K-line, Industrial Rail, and RMT are gone, Williams addition of sound has priced them past the entry level (on purpose?), which leaves Menards with very little competition, though possibly a small market.


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

I have questions; we lived in Omaha from 95 - 04 and there was a Menards there but it was just a medium - large lumber/home improvement store, they didn't sell any trains or hobby items. Is this the same Menard? And who are the "Big Three"?


----------



## Bill S (Nov 21, 2015)

My guess for big three is Lionel, MTH and Atlas O. 
Alex, I'll take Menards for $100  
That would be the same Menards, They had some Lionel sets, including a Menards exclusive, starting around Christmas 2005. They had a couple of Lionel exclusive cars as the popularity grew. TOFC and Menards Impala SS On Flat Car come to mind. Then they started producing their own cars. The first cars had coupler and truck problems but...and this is a big but, they actually listen to their customers and have pretty much fixed that problem. If problems come up, they seem to take care of it. They now have a very respectable line of cars, die-cast and buildings and have expanded to some HO buildings the past few months. I have been very happy with my Menards purchases.


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Bill S - hopefully the Admins are sending you your checks . So Bass Pro Shops has been selling an annual Christmas set for a few years now in O, but they are still Lionel and they don't try to hide it. Sounds Like Menard's is making their own rollers? Or could they be buying stock from another company and just going private label?


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't think they an effect on Atlas? I believe even Atlas' Trainman series is still fairly nicely detailed, scale, and prototypical. I think it is a totally different customer base?


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Menard's has had track, rolling stock and buildings out for awhile now.
I think they have impacted Lionel and MTH more than we tend to think.
I wonder if our Menard's guy would let us in on some of the details?


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Menards has been selling electric trains for at least 10 years during the Holiday season. The trains were Lionel starter sets with some sets exclusive to Menards and a few pieces of Lionel rolling stock exclusive to Menards NASCAR racing team. About 5 years or so ago Menards started using a off-shore manufacture to manufacture freight cars under the Menards brand. That scenario has grown to include buildings and track and this season a few HO buildings.

Total train revenue is still just a blip on the radar when compared to the big three. But one thing for sure, this past year Menards has sold a lot of rolling stock at prices that the big three has yet to match. This is disposable income that did not go into the big three's coffers and certainly is noticed by their bean counters.

Menards is a multi billion dollar family owned company that could do serious damage to the big three if they so desired but I think for now they are satisfied with just being a blip on the radar. Menards spends multi millions of dollars a year on their NASCAR racing teams so becoming a major O Gauge electric train provider would be just a walk in the park.

Maybe some day we will see Lionel by Menards, they certainly have the resources if Guggenhime Capitol Management decides to dump Lionel.

Bill


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

I tend to agree with santafejim. Menards has made a small dent in overall 3-rail O scale sales, but this has not affected the big 3 that much, yet.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

It's hard to guess what Menard's real motivation is. The dollars generated by train sales can't be enough to make it attractive compared to their core business. They not only sell the train stuff, but they also sell groceries. They're obviously seeing some sort of secondary benefit to stocking these extra category items.

I notice they advertise in Model Railroader. That would make you wonder if the railroad items are to generate new traffic.


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Bass Pro does some things with Lionel. This is a 2014 and 2016 set, don't know if they did a 2015, I was down with a compound fracture last year, so I wasn't out much.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Deane Johnson said:


> It's hard to guess what Menard's real motivation is. The dollars generated by train sales can't be enough to make it attractive compared to their core business. They not only sell the train stuff, but they also sell groceries. They're obviously seeing some sort of secondary benefit to stocking these extra category items.
> 
> I notice they advertise in Model Railroader. That would make you wonder if the railroad items are to generate new traffic.


If there was a Menards store close to me, I would certainly frequent it. Just being able to see and hold the items before buying is a plus for me. And, since I am usually at Lowes and Home Depot at least once a week, there would be another avenue for me to browse the things I am interested in. I would be their "new traffic".


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have not purchased anything from MENARDs yet. Don't know if I will for I have enough to keep me changing rolling stock periodically. From reveiews from YUZ GUYZ it seems like they have a very affordable product.:smilie_daumenpos: If they do keep this up maybe more people will by from them instead of the Big 3? With prices that keep sky rocketing I can see more people going with MENARDs. Good Luck to them.:thumbsup:


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

See, I dunno, I think even if there were a Menard's here, I'd still buy one of the Big 3, I think. Things like this make me ponder. This is not Menard's core business and will never be even close to it. If they make a significant impact on the Big 3 and causes them to cheapen up to be competitive or worse yet, shut down, and one day some upcoming star at Menard's is looking to be a corporate hero and decides to drop the Model Train proving they can use that money on something better - then what???

I am all for capitalism, I am not saying Menard's ought not get in the Model Trains, I am just saying, I look out for the guys who got involved for the passion (and profit of course, got to, just got to); but they will stick it out until the just can't. Same reason I buy all my shooting, hunting, fishing gear at a store where that is their primary focus - I want them people there tomorrow. 

I buy online, but just a small bit, typically either when I can't find it local or when the local store that has it also has a "no carry" sticker on their door.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

I have no ax to grind in this discussion. Since I am 100% passenger train service and Menard's has stayed out of this market (so far), I have not been a customer. But I am not blind to the fact that rolling stock that looks very nice and is sold somewhere between $ 17-19 verses the completion at twice that amount or more for a similar product has had to have some impact on our hobby. And it appears this trend is not to be just a flash in the pan. Their products keep coming and coming with very enticing offers. 
*
I guess the real question is where do they go from here.* Do they continue to expand their train related products? Here is something to think about, apparently Mike Reagan is still out there. What if he were to team up with Menard's. Now wouldn't that be a game changer.

I have enjoyed reading your comments do far. Keep them coming.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I think the impact Menards has had on the industry is significant, and positive. 

First, regardless of their motive (making money) or not, there is real enthusiasm and love for toy trains in Menard's products and postings. You can see that, yes, it's a job for them, but one they love. It shows, and makes a difference.

Second, their prices are low. How many newcomers would enter the hobby if the first model flatcar they saw was one of Lionel's PS-4s with trailer for $110? But four flatcars with tractor loads for $65. Wow! 

Third, their quality is quite good and it an important way. Menard's rolling stock may not have great detail and many attached parts. But they are good basic cars and what there is good quality, and they are not delicate and easy to break. Good stuff! 
-- Menards buildings are detailed, and their quality is interesting. Right now I am working on the train station - lightly bashing it. _To my surprise, I discovered that much of it, even things like a "separately applied" luggage dolly and the luggage on it, is made of a type of hard cardboard!!!!! _ But it looks good, even if you get close up. It looks durable enough - I expect it will last along time. 

So that brings up the fourth point. Menards is pushing the curve. Using low-cost materials where the low-cost doesn't matter in ways I have not seen Lionel, MTH, Bachmann, Atlas or Woodland Scenics do. Numbering every bit of rolling stock uniquely (A big advantage to me!). Hear here!!!!!

Finally, Menards is spreading _everywhere _now, becoming a mainstream supplier if not yet one of the big two or three. I checked just now. There are two pages of Menards flatcars on Amazon.com. Good prices, too. And pages and pages of Menards O-Guage buildings, and mroe pages of boxcars, all Menards. Two of my most frequently used retailer sites carry them too. 

It only remains for Menards to begin offering their own locos for them to become not just a "full product line" toy train manufacturer, but one of the leaders. I hope they do, starting with, I would think, EMD F locos (easy to make and paint well cheaply, they sell well, you can paint them in a million different RRs). 

I hope they do . . . .


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Deane Johnson said:


> It's hard to guess what Menard's real motivation is. The dollars generated by train sales can't be enough to make it attractive compared to their core business. They not only sell the train stuff, but they also sell groceries. They're obviously seeing some sort of secondary benefit to stocking these extra category items.
> 
> I notice they advertise in Model Railroader. That would make you wonder if the railroad items are to generate new traffic.


It might not be Menard's intention; but I imagine the traffic for trains might help with their lumber sales, and whatever else we buy for bench work, etc.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Yellowstone Special said:


> I tend to agree with santafejim. Menards has made a small dent in overall 3-rail O scale sales, but this has not affected the big 3 that much, yet.


I would guess that the big 3 profit margins are very slim after expenses so any reduction in revenue will be noticed on their annual bottom line.

Lionel is owned by a capitol management firm, they do not take kindly to a reduction in profits.

Bill


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

So far what I purchased from Menard's is outstanding products, and reasonable prices that beat the big 3. Compared to the big 3, when I had a problem, compared to the big 3 hassle, Menard has replaced with no problem.
If "O" stays viable for future modelers, its leaders like Menards with their product and pricing that will lead the way. Personally, of the 5 other "O" scalers running layouts I see often, I'm seeing more and more Menard cars, then new big 3 items on the layouts. 
If they ever produced their own engines, I'm sure a resurrection of interest in young railroaders will increase, with sets, and individual engines sold.
Also, Menards has given me courage in starting light weathering, something I was hesitant to do with 100.0 freight cars.
Now, when will they start offering passenger cars???


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

And please don't get me wrong, I support Menard's and I would likely buy "some" from them if they where here or even if they had something offered online that I wanted. But what I am saying is - if they were offering rollers or something else similar enough to something offered at my local Hobby Store made by a "Model Train" company - unless it was grossly overpriced I'd be inclined to pay a little more to support the "Train Guys". That is just me - again, I fully support Menard's and capitalism.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I think 'the big three' are going to feel the pinch as more people start buying Menard's trains. There are always the modellers who are loyal to 'the big three' and don't mind coughing up $80 to $100 for rolling stock. I'd like to see some passenger cars in the future.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

I find it interesting that Mr. Reagan's name finds it's way into so many posts here and at OGR.

I would assume that Lionel had Mike signed to a pretty good non compete agreement with all the intellectual property he has stored away.

Personally I would think Mike is too big for Menards and they couldn't handle all he brings to the table.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We like to speculate what Mike might do in the future. I sure would like to see him surface in the model train arena again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

Mike has over the years become very well known in our hobby. First with Train America Studios where many of us got to know him for his excellent conversions to TMCC, and then on to Lionel. The O-Gauge market is what he knows very well and it seems logical that he will pop up somewhere in out hobby. Just a matter of time.

My reference to him just pointed out that there is the potential for him to land somewhere very well known to all of us. Just think what Menard's could do with him to expand their train product line. They have grown as a company remarkably so affording a big name in our industry probably is not a problem. 

I bet Mark and the others at Menard's are reading this thread closely. We can have such a discussion here but it would most likely be prohibited elsewhere. Again, good for the MTF for providing a place where we can express ideas and opinions freely (so long as they are in good taste which is most of the time here).


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Very interesting adding Mike Reagan's name to the mix. He can be a force to be dealt with.

If by some chance Mike hooked up with Menard's and he is given free reign then all bets are off. With his knowledge, skills and abilities he could assemble one hell of an impressive team. And with the financial resources Menard's could overtake some, if not all of the top three dogs in the race.

That would be fun to watch. Competition is great and the consumers would really benefit in the long run. Who knows, the golden years of three rail trains could be just down the road and NOT in our rear view mirror.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

SantaFeJim said:


> Very interesting adding Mike Reagan's name to the mix. He can be a force to be dealt with.
> 
> If by some chance Mike hooked up with Menard's and he is given free reign then all bets are off. With his knowledge, skills and abilities he could assemble one hell of an impressive team. And with the financial resources Menard's could overtake some, if not all of the top three dogs in the race.
> 
> That would be fun to watch. Competition is great and the consumers would really benefit in the long run. Who knows, the golden years of three rail trains could be just down the road and NOT in our rear view mirror.


Objects in the rear view mirror may seem larger than they are.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

walter said:


> So far what I purchased from Menard's is outstanding products, and reasonable prices that beat the big 3...


Well, I've purchased one and acquired another for free. So far both have had issues with their couplers. Very minor issues so I'm not worried about them.

But, as you mentioned, you can't beat the price.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I think I'll start putting together a Army train. I really like the Army cars. It will give me a excuse to buy a Army engine.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

Just a thought on Menards marketing. They really don't have a catalog. They just seem to release things every 2 weeks or so. Do you prefer this ? It sure keeps you paying attention to them. 
I wonder if it would help the big 3 if they only had a BTO catalog, everything else was released on a monthly basis.


----------



## Bill S (Nov 21, 2015)

I like the Menards marketing with the frequent releases. All of the product announced is available at that time. Compared that to the BTO and the inrush of product in Nov and Dec.
In the HO world, I find it funny that usually the products announced by Athearn in April are not expected by Christmas! Lionel doesn't even give an ETA when their catalog comes out. 
For those who do not know, I read that John Menard is a train guy, specifically O gauge. I wonder how much he is involved in the product line.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

If that's true then maybe Menards is just trying the water to see how well it goes. If it goes well then maybe they'll increase their stock and manufacture engines too. Even better add Electric Railroad boards to run TMCC. I'm not sure about DCS if that's a doable thing, but MTH too.


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

I doubt that they will be getting into locomotive anytime soon, as much as everyone would like to see it. Doing so would be a totally different game than the one they are playing now. One that would involve having to handle service and parts and more engineering. And quality control would have to be much higher than the minimum required of them now with the buildings and rolling stock. I just can't see a home improvement store wanting to get into that headache.

I personally have mixed feelings about Menards. I love their entry into the market and have bought many, many buildings and rolling stock. But I also would hate to see Lionel or MTH be impacted too much by the business stolen away by Menards. The overall O-gauge market is relatively small and shrinking by the day. To cut any one of the three out would be a huge loss as each adds some important things to our hobby and any and all competition is good. I wonder if Menards thinks the same way. That their goal is not to bring down Lionel or MTH but instead complement them.

Menards value lies in the entry-level hobbiest who runs starter sets, conventional, only runs a layout around the tree, etc. It allows those kinds of people to really afford to get into the hobby without breaking the bank. While at the same time giving the other more serious people in the hobby products of value as well.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I have become increasingly unhappy with the pricing of the "big three". My Menards boxcars are just as nice as their competitors and at $19 to $24 a pop compared to $60 to $100 I go with Menards or I wait for train shows or go to the closest hobby shop which unfortunately is 100 mile round trip. So I make a day of it. I really don't like ordering on-line, but I will if I have to. I'm not entry level I run my Menards rolling stock on my layout and so do the other fellows here that have Menards cars


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

DennyM said:


> I have become increasingly unhappy with the pricing of the "big three". My Menards boxcars are just as nice as their competitors and at $19 to $24 a pop compared to $60 to $100 I go with Menards or I wait for train shows or go to the closest hobby shop which unfortunately is 100 mile round trip. So I make a day of it. I really don't like ordering on-line, but I will if I have to. I'm not entry level I run my Menards rolling stock on my layout and so do the other fellows here that have Menards cars


That is a substantial price difference. Obviously I have not been pricing anything yet, well some expired Christmas cars, but not just to add inventory. I am however waiting on the Tulsa Train Show on February 11 & 12. What I kinda have a hanker'n for is a diesel. Not sure why, I think they just look powerful.


----------



## Rich883 (Jul 15, 2015)

I think menards simply has proven that if you make products of fair quality and sell them for cheap prices people will buy it is that simple.

So how do they do it? 

1 Leverage the overhead of an existing business. The few people that they dedicate to trains are in the rounding when they look at the profit and loss of the entire business.

2. Low cost production overseas. (Again leveraging their existing importation, distribution and buying capabilities.)

3. Cut out all the local distribution. No distributors or master dealers, no local hobby shops, just their own stories and the Internet.

Do they have some nice items sure, do they offer good service yes.

They have changed the operating approach that the others are bound to due to past practice.

What do you think Lionel boxcars would cost if they didn't.t have to have mark up for Charles Ro and a local dealer? What if they sold direct?

For all the noise around buy American, down with China, support the local hobby shop at the end of the day it seems low price with decent quality wins the day.

Do I think they are impacting the big guys, not a lot, but I do think they prove that you don't need to support outdated distribution models and Mark ups any longer go be successful.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I have heard that the family member that is in control of Menards is also an O Gauge operator. Just maybe one of his ambitions is to own Lionel.

That would be interesting, very deep pockets with a distribution, retail and on-line operation.

Bill


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

4G-Man said:


> ...What I kinda have a hanker'n for is a diesel. Not sure why, I think they just look powerful.


Same here, I was a steamer guy all my life, but loved the look of diesels. Finally bit the bullet and bought a Lionel Legacy SD90MAC. Very nice engine.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

seayakbill said:


> I have heard that the family member that is in control of Menards is also an O Gauge operator. Just maybe one of his ambitions is to own Lionel.
> 
> That would be interesting, very deep pockets with a distribution, retail and on-line operation.
> 
> Bill


That would interesting to watch and see what happens. brings to mind Preston Tucker and the Detroit big three.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

Rich883 said:


> I think menards simply has proven that if you make products of fair quality and sell them for cheap prices people will buy it is that simple.
> 
> So how do they do it?
> 
> ...


.............


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

"Honestly, I'll hate the day when people like Mr.MuffinTrians Steve are crushed out of business."

I don't see that happening, at least not because of Menards. If they get crushed it will be because of on-line buying. A lot of hobby shops have closed, but mostly because they retired or have heath issues. When I talked to 'Mr. Muffin' at York. He told me he had just moved to a new town. He has fair prices and will work with you. We still need people who know trains and can fix them and can give us good advice on whatever we need.


----------



## Rich883 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jim

Yes the korber products are made in the us. Steve at mr muffins trains has purchased korber from us and is continuing the commitment to the us. Final assembly is in Indiana now but the molded plastic parts come from northern Ohio. Laser cut parts come from Oregon A few parts bought from Walters so hard to know where they make them but in the minority. This is important to many people my self included.

I guess my point was that menards really changed the game with respect to how they do business vs the large train companies and people seem to respond to the good products at low prices. Take the same menards box car made in China and add a distributor and a dealer mark up on it and you are back at about the same price of the big guys..... no real magic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for your input, Rich. Always respected what you did for Korber.

Nice that you are also a part of the MTF. Somebody should get the word to Steve to get on board here as well, there are many MTF members who buy from him (hello, FREE advertising).


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

JimL said:


> .............





Passenger Train Collector said:


> Thanks for your input, Rich. Always respected what you did for Korber.
> 
> Nice that you are also a part of the MTF. Somebody should get the word to Steve to get on board here as well, there are many MTF members who buy from him (hello, FREE advertising).


I'm about a two hour drive from Mr. Muffin. As soon as he reopens, some club members and myself are going there.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

My final thought on the Big 3 and Menards. What with each release by the big 3 we see increase in prices, to the point were one has to say enough is enough. Or do I really need it, especially on freight cars, were I can purchase 3 or 4 Menards compared to the Big 3. I may not have the detailing, but with a little dullcote and some chalk/weathering, I can make a very impressive freight car.
Menards has taken an interest in our Hobby and almost weekly has new releases, many times with bonuses, at an unbelievable affordable price.
Were the Big 3 can't even deliver items cataloged, what with so many engines now BTO with no chances they will be built, or if when delivered. Build them, check the quality and operation for any defects then catalog them, price them reasonable, and they will sell.
Personally, their BTO and problems with their quality control is going to be their downfall sooner or later.
Just not engines, Lionel PS1 sound Boxcar was a disappointment from what was catalog. Lucky my neighbor bought it, in turn he sold it on E-Bay.
At present, more excited about new Menards releases, then I am about seeing the next Big 3 Catalogs possible offerings.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

I haven't bought any Menards rolling stock and don't really plan on it. I'm a holiday hobbyist and am amazed at the inventory some of you have!!

A few sets, my engines I buy and sell (try to stay under 10) and maybe 40 pieces of rolling stock??

I don't buy enough for the price to really come into play, so I guess I'm lucky. I've also seen a couple less than favorable Menard's reviews and don't feel like I need to find out for myself. We have a Menards 2 miles from our house and I never shop there anyway. Now, if Home Depot had trains! LOL!

I'm glad many of you have found another supplier to feed the habit!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2017)

Good idea, Denny. Remind him that we have a very viable forum with many of his customers who sign on with us. Remember he is an advertiser and big supporter of the other group. But that should not make any difference to a smart business man. It sure didn't make a difference to Menard's. They were also smart about this.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

I have Menards less than 2 miles from my home. I spend a lot of time there! However, looking at the train isle before after the holidays, there is a lot of rolling stock and buildings left on the shelves. I have never seen a sale on any of there train stuff even after the holidays. The only thing that goes on sale is their Lionel starter sets. They do have there 11% store rebate frequently. From what appears from MTF and OGR, most of their sales from trains is coming from online and not within their stores. I would believe their in store sales would mostly appeal to those that looking for a train to have during the holidays based off of how much merchandise is left on the shelf this year. Last year there was not as much left on the shelf. What was left was taken upstairs, still for sale to customers, and brought down again in the early Fall. It will be interesting to see what happens this year with the abundance of left over merchandise. I assume the same thing will happen.
I have only bought one building from Menards because none of the rolling stock interests me yet! If something comes along that I like, I would buy it.
I am not sure how much Menards will be expanding there inventory into their stores in the future because it appears the interest is not there. I have always questioned if they will get into making engines, but I think that is very questionable still. I would think they would want to see a lot more sales before doing that.


----------



## Waddy (Dec 18, 2014)

I bought several of the little $7.99 flatcars on actual sale for $5.99 this Christmas season. So sometimes they do have sales on their train stuff, just not often. But it's already soooo cheap. Of course, the couplers are kind of fiddly, and I have to check each flatcar before I put it in the cart to make sure it isn't warped. But for a guy who weathers everything and kit bashes most, those cheap Menard's products are a God send.

And yes, Menard's is having a huge impact on this hobby. And not just the big manufacturers. Their buildings, trees, and accessories must be impacting the little kit building and accessory shops. Why buy a kit when I can buy the Menard's finished building for less?

But I am glad to see someone bringing some fiscal sanity to this hobby. I don't see them making locomotives any time soon. They would obviously go entry level, and the entry level offerings from the other manufacturers are the only area that is somewhat cost conscious even now. I may be wrong, but I doubt Menard's could do it much cheaper. Unless they considered it a "loss leader".


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

At our local Menards it looks like they sold about 75% of the rolling stock they had in their train section between Thanksgiving and New Years. I will be stopping by this weekend to fill up the 15% off shopping bag that they included in last Sundays newspaper. Will check to see what happened to any remaining rolling stock.

Bill


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

kstrains said:


> I have Menards less than 2 miles from my home. I spend a lot of time there! However, looking at the train isle before after the holidays, there is a lot of rolling stock and buildings left on the shelves. I have never seen a sale on any of there train stuff even after the holidays. The only thing that goes on sale is their Lionel starter sets. They do have there 11% store rebate frequently. From what appears from MTF and OGR, most of their sales from trains is coming from online and not within their stores. I would believe their in store sales would mostly appeal to those that looking for a train to have during the holidays based off of how much merchandise is left on the shelf this year. Last year there was not as much left on the shelf. What was left was taken upstairs, still for sale to customers, and brought down again in the early Fall. It will be interesting to see what happens this year with the abundance of left over merchandise. I assume the same thing will happen.
> I have only bought one building from Menards because none of the rolling stock interests me yet! If something comes along that I like, I would buy it.
> I am not sure how much Menards will be expanding there inventory into their stores in the future because it appears the interest is not there. I have always questioned if they will get into making engines, but I think that is very questionable still. I would think they would want to see a lot more sales before doing that.


I can say the Menards here has a lot of nice stock. I only bought one thing on-line, but everything else I bought at the store. I think we need to give them more time to test the water. 

Keep in mind that a lot of people don't have Menards in their state or have to drive some distance to get to one. The one here hasn't been open very long less than ten years. This week is the brown bag sale where everything in the bag is %15 off which I took advantage of. 

Since they started selling trains I bought 8 cars, 5 are boxcars, two are tankers and one is a flat car plus 3 pickup trucks. I did buy one caboose on-line, but it''s not as nice as the boxcars. I haven't bought any of the buildings, but I did buy 4 Lemax buildings.


----------



## TimTheTrainMan (Jan 16, 2011)

What I wanna know is, what in the heck is a German Shepherd doing there?
Looks so random. 
I guess the graphic "artist" wanted to fill in the space, but why a dog? 
Why not an enthusiastic kid with an engineer cap on? 
Who knew that Rin Tin Tin was this good to set up and run a train set? 
Damn. Is there anything that dog can't do? 

https://www.menards.com/main/home-decor/menards-collectibles/train-stuff-from-menards/c-14331.htm


----------



## TimTheTrainMan (Jan 16, 2011)

I feel like I have enough stuff but if I need any more cars or accessories, I'll go to my local Menard's for it. 
It's closer than any of the few remaining hobby stores in town, is cheaper, and should not be the pain it was when trying to correct a situation with Lionel. 
Looks like a win-win-win situation for us O gauge enthusiasts.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

The only problem I see is you can't ask questions to anyone because they have no idea about trains (or anything else in the store).
I think they used a dog because animals help sell. Just think about how many stupid commercials on TV have talking animals.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

There are no Menards anywhere close to me and I am pretty well stocked with traditional rolling stock but if they ever do their 50' flats lettered for NYC (sans the modern vehicles) I will be in for a few.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2017)

*I guess the graphic "artist" wanted to fill in the space, but why a dog? *

Personally, I love the cover, but I am very partial to dogs anyway. I think it was vet smart of them.

Look at all of the commercials on TV now, many have a dog in there somewhere. Apparently dogs sell (as they should ).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Because Jack the dog is a fixture on the Menard's stuff, have you been living under a rock? 

From one of the many buildings Menard's sells...

_Some of the added details of this building include: two workers, two realistic looking trees, three shrubs, four working doors, and *Jack the German Shepherd*. This Locomotive Maintenance Shed is sure to become a favorite part of your train collection._


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Dogs are people too.


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

And it is much less risky to get any kind of discrimination law suite against you. Just don't make it look like Lassie gets hurt and you're golden - like a Retriever!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

TimTheTrainMan said:


> What I wanna know is, what in the heck is a German Shepherd doing there?
> Looks so random.
> I guess the graphic "artist" wanted to fill in the space, but why a dog?
> Why not an enthusiastic kid with an engineer cap on?
> ...


I have read that the real Jack the German Shepard does roam corporate headquarters.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2017)

The photo you posted Bill of your German Shepard is spectacular.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Good idea, Denny. Remind him that we have a very viable forum with many of his customers who sign on with us. Remember he is an advertiser and big supporter of the other group. But that should not make any difference to a smart business man. It sure didn't make a difference to Menard's. They were also smart about this.


I will definitely do that. He has stated in the past that he is not a dealer, but a collector that deals. I had a real pleasant conversation with him at York and that was the impression I got.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The photo you posted Bill of your German Shepard is spectacular.


Thanks Brian, Tulsa is 95 pounds of power and energy. She loves hiking the trails, we go out just about every morning as long as it is not raining. She is fascinated with the deer.

Bill


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

I've purchased rolling stock and a vehicle as well. Very satisfied.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I'll give Menards some big props. They've entered into the toy train market with quality items for very reasonable cost. And their customer service is extraordinary.

But I'm not sure how much of an impact they've had. Sure, they've been very popular with everyone on the forums. I stress _*the forums.*_

We forum members, of all model train forums, are a drop in the bucket to the number of toy train enthusiasts in this country. Many people have not heard of internet forums or Menard's, since they are a regional company. I have many train friends here in the east that do not know anything about Menard's or train forums. Since they are located mostly in the Midwest, I would never had heard of them without the forums.

Since their business is mostly home improvement items, the trains are just another department. The trains are not their main source of revenue. Even in the stores themselves they only stock the shelves with trains at Christmas time. Their internet business is what is driving the sales and gaining popularity of their products. 

Right now they are entering in a niche area of trains, as they should do starting out. They will gain the attention of the major model train importers once they can make quality locomotives. But for now I do not foresee Menard's venturing out there just yet. I think they know how fickle and critical some hobbyists can be. They'll need to build their base before anything motorized is made.

I've been most impressed with their buildings. I've bought almost all of them so far. It will be fun and interesting to see how far they will take their model train success.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2017)

I have a lot of respect for their approach. Whatever they are doing, it appears to be working. Their using the MTF is just another reason they want to explore all available sales resources.

I applaud this approach. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Menards makes some nice cars and they sell very well but I just do not see them makeing locomotives.
They have their niche in producing freight cars and buildings. Expand into something they know nothing about or should could be the collapse of the train business for themselves.
But I have been wrong before.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

If folks don't think Menards has had an impact on the Big 3 yet, then think again. I was visiting Nicholas Smith Trains before Christmas, when a bunch of Lionel 6-pack flatcars in various roadnames (Pennsy, UP, Santa Fe, and TTX) came in. Each 6-pack contains individual road-numbered O-27 style cars w/sprung trucks. Lionel also has a similar offering of gondolas in assorted roadnames at the same price point. Nicholas Smith has them all for $92 per 6-pack, which is a shade over $15/car. Sound familiar???  

David


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Was in the Train Museum in Sand Springs, OK today - he had a Menard's piece in there, it looked like a well built roller. I'd buy some of their stuff to put into the mix.


----------

